# Post stupid thing youve heard to do with this hobby.



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Ive read some topics at other sites like this that were pretty funny, so i though it would be cool to start at this site too.
Pretty much post stipid things youv'e heards, saw, funny stories... Doesnt even need to be funny, but more of a wow thats stupid factor
Also any stupid advice lfs have given/ youve heard from noobs

Not much but ill start, people gernerally see all pets as being similar to humans and i generally se this is why people have fat pets since they assume all pets need to eat multiple times per day. Ive had people ask if my tarantulas were defanged which you cant do. And couldntless times, ive been asked when im putting my sanchezi in with my reds (even though its a about a 5" sanchezi and some 8 inch reds)


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

That a readable ammoinia level is needed for a healthy tank.That because my buddy gave me gravel that was "Cycled" it had "cycle" in it and would speed along my media. Which was to be made of twenty bio balls wedged into the filter area of a HOB. Still unsure if this is the way to go???????Is this an example of a wet/dry????


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

whats a cycle?- was me 2 months ago


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

What a fresh idea for P discussion.









"You must keep a minimum of either one, or three pygos together"

"A pygo shoal needs to be fed daily"

Feeding piranhas beefheart, shellfish or other unnecessary foods, and the people who bend over backwards trying to get them to eat it fearing they'll die if they don't!

"What other fishes will my piranha coexist with?"


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Reading through any Shred revolution's and Captive Herp's posts :laugh:


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

A retarded comment under one of Als vids of Frankenstien

"Nice try buddy, maybe you can fool these noobs with that black pacu... but i know thats no piranha cause piranha only get 7in...

and he argued this with others!


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

When I am at the LFS everytime there are people checking out the Piranha. The Fish section manager always says they only need 10 gallons per fish and to feed them feeders, beefheart, and any type of raw meat. Idiot fucks......I argued with the guy one day and told him he was pretty much a retard. He still thinks feeders and raw meat are a good diet. I always harass him when I go in and ask him how many people have to come in and get new P's because they keep dying. They also have no idea what a cycle is. It is amazing the illiterate retards that work in those places!


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

how many P's will fit in a 10 gallon


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Some guy told me his reds put on a swimming routine for him, and that they can play dead and roll over...

JK..









But seriuosly that comment about Frankenstein, ye ive read that, i was in absolute bulk reading it


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

i still cant believe the amount of ppl that ask what you can keep with Ps. like there isn't a sticky?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

philbert said:


> i still cant believe the amount of ppl that ask what you can keep with Ps. like there isn't a sticky?


 And the peopel that are instantly impressed and amazed you can keep p's.

Any other stupid lfs stories?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

That the reason petsmart did'nt carry P's is because they only stock freshwater fish and according to the clerk would'nt be getting any soon beacause of the hassle of the upkeep of a S/W Piranha tank was too time consuming.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

RedneckR0nin said:


> That the reason petsmart did'nt carry P's is because they only stock freshwater fish and according to the clerk would'nt be getting any soon beacause of the hassle of the upkeep of a S/W Piranha tank was too time consuming.


 thats kinda weird b/c ive been asked by people loking at my p tank if their saltwater


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

pygopristis(sp) denticulata with tetra's at my lfs


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

" Can I give my p's steriods or something to boost their growth>???"


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

"O, good thing you only have red bellies, yellow piranha are the crazy ones that bite people"

"Perhaps P's are illegal in some states because people could use them to get rid of murder evidence" (after watching csi)

"Are you afraid of your girl falling in your piranha tank?" (tank was 5'6" high, girl just learned to crawl)

"Piranhas can live in WA waters and could survive the winter, and in time nothing else would live in the water systems."


----------



## lovemyreds (Feb 18, 2009)

we have all heard all the wacky things people say when they here that we have piranhas as pets,so my wife loves the show the dog whisperer so i thought id mess with her a little. when im working and cant get home in time for a feeding she feeds them for me i told her that the piranhas[like dogs] can sense fear so you must be confident when you feed them because now that there getting bigger there at an age where they sense fear.and they can jump out and bite you.well lets just say she wont go near tank anymore she scared sh*t less of them now.dam woman cant take a joke


----------



## mouthforcombat (Mar 12, 2008)

Back when I had reds, I was told, by a guy who I thought was knowledgeable, to feed them beefheart. Good thing the good ole' P-fury community taught me right when I got my rhom recently.

The first thing EVERYONE asks when they see my fish, "what will happen if I put my finger in there?"... I am ready to just voice-record an answer so I can play it back for the next person to come over.

Probably the worst thing I have ever heard at LFS was when I was first looking to put sand in my tank... "No, you're only supposed to use sand in a salt water tank." - "No, how would you describe lakes and rivers with sand, then?" - "We don't carry sand for freshwater aquariums"... I never purchased anything there again.


----------



## migueli (Mar 6, 2009)

> we have all heard all the wacky things people say when they here that we have piranhas as pets,so my wife loves the show the dog whisperer so i thought id mess with her a little. when im working and cant get home in time for a feeding she feeds them for me i told her that the piranhas[like dogs] can sense fear so you must be confident when you feed them because now that there getting bigger there at an age where they sense fear.and they can jump out and bite you.well lets just say she wont go near tank anymore she scared sh*t less of them now.dam woman cant take a joke


hahahaha

Tell her she must be "domeeneet"


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

This was the conversation that got me into this hobby:
Me:"Hey, how big do these baby piranha's get? Can I keep them in a 29 gallon?"
Pet Store Owner:"Yup. You can get 5 or 6 in there actually. They'll just end up a little smaller then normal because they grow to fit the tank there in."


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Piranha Dan said:


> This was the conversation that got me into this hobby:
> Me:"Hey, how big do these baby piranha's get? Can I keep them in a 29 gallon?"
> Pet Store Owner:"Yup. You can get 5 or 6 in there actually. They'll just end up a little smaller then normal because they grow to fit the tank there in."


" Will they bite me if I put my finger in there and wave it around and piss em off? "


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Haha great stuff. I got a few. Local Shaws supermarket employee. Was an older woman but I was gettign some talapia and she asked how I was going to cook it. I said its not for me. Puzzled she asked what for? I told her for my piranha. She kinda gasped and said make sure you dont put your hands in there theyll bite it off.

I always get the your Fn crazy when I tell people I put my hands in the tank to clean it. Im more afraid of those damn convicts now then my pygos. Little terds bite the hell out of me now.

AT a pet shop when I was first looking to get into the hobby. I asked how big red bellies can get. I was told 3' and need at least 300 gallon tank. I suppose its better than saying 8" and needs a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

One guy told me that me fed his rpbs all of his meaty leftovers from dinner... chicken wings, steaks, hot dogs, and hamburgers which were cooked and seasoned. sigh, what an idiot!

BUT then, he also bragged about cutting off their lips to show off the teeth and make them look meaner. I got so mad when he said that.


----------



## sandman503 (Feb 10, 2009)

i watched a lady at the petsmart sell an oscar to a guy and when she asked him what size tank he had he said a big one like this, as he pointed to a 30 gallon. i butted in and said the oscar would outgrow that tank pretty fast, he just rolled his eyes at me. asshole!


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

I once saw a guy walked in the lfs with a couple of piranhas in a bucket and said that he's returning them because he was afraid they might die because its been 2 weeks since he got them and they have'nt eaten. I asked him what he was feeding them and he said FISH FLAKES... that he had left over from his previous goldfishes. I was gonna tell him what to feed them but i said to myself no, and let him return the p's and hopefully someone who knows about them buys them. What a dumba$$!!!


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I got a real good one today...LOL. Actually a few!

I went to the LFS today and was listening in to the fish section manager explaining to a customer that if you gradually...gradually add salt to you freshwater aquarium that you can convert freshwater fish to saltwater. Swear to God!!! I literally lost it!

Funny story.....The same guy was getting BIG Puffers for another couple. The first one he gets out and drops on the floor. They want a different one since the other was pretty injured swimming sideways. He gets the other out and what does he do......drops that fish also. WTF!! He finally got the last one into the bag.

OK so I saw a nice Florida Gar the same size as my Armatus so I figured I would pick him up and add him to the tank. Well the guy in the above stories was the only one working. I asked nicely if I could fish him out due to this retard being...well....ignorant. He said no....store policy. I mention 3-4 times to be careful. What happens.........he drops the fish on the step stool then it flops to the floor. Then the guy sits there and panics because he did not want to touch it and get bit!! I literally had to pick it up with my hands and put it in the bag. WTF is wrong with people? He is in my tank but kinda looks very stressed so we will see if it survives. He would not even give me a discount after I bitched!

Last one......I got a guarantee card. The number 2 point on the card says "be sure to clean your removable filter pads every week with tap water and replace once a month". The next time I go in there I am going to flip out on someone LOL!


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

NakedSavage said:


> A retarded comment under one of Als vids of Frankenstien
> 
> "Nice try buddy, maybe you can fool these noobs with that black pacu... but i know thats no piranha cause piranha only get 7in...
> 
> and he argued this with others!


yup we got a winner


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

oh man. where to start. i hear at least 10 every day.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

gtc said:


> I once saw a guy walked in the lfs with a couple of piranhas in a bucket and said that he's returning them because he was afraid they might die because its been 2 weeks since he got them and they have'nt eaten. I asked him what he was feeding them and he said FISH FLAKES... that he had left over from his previous goldfishes. I was gonna tell him what to feed them but i said to myself no, and let him return the p's and hopefully someone who knows about them buys them. What a dumba$$!!!


lol this one is close to winner quality also

when i was younger i heard stories about how piranhas are killing machines that arent afraid of anything and will eat everything raw steaks, shoes, pretty much anything that goes in their tank.
i remember seeing a show on the discovery channel like 8 years ago when i was like 9 years old and some dude swam with piranhas, i swore he was the coolest bravest dude ever.

i remeber reading some post on p fury and some dude was told if he feeds his p's strawberries theyre bellies will get redder lmao


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

sapir said:


> i remeber reading some post on p fury and some dude was told if he feeds his p's strawberries theyre bellies will get redder lmao


BAHAHAHHAHAHAHH. nice. i should try that :laugh:


----------



## razorback182 (Apr 27, 2008)

a friend told me that a piranha tank should have at least one flowerhorn to "keep aggression levels down".


----------



## PRP (Nov 14, 2007)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=182718


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

f*cking eh ^^^^^^


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

I was at a LFS looking for a rhom and they had a RBP's, Manueli, and Altuevi. I decided to ask if they ever got rhoms in. He responded with well theres one right there and pointed at the Manueli. I said no thats aManuelie. He then rsponded with all those piranhas are Black Piranhas they are just given wacky names to make them sell.....


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

This asian guy from cablevision came over the apartment about 2 months ago to hook up the internet and cable t.v.. No pun to the Asian inhabitants of Pfury but this guy was hysterical. Besides the fact that he stapled my cable wires all over the walls which I had to spend the next 2 hours disassembling and hiding underneath the carpets etc., he walked over to the tank and said: " OHHHH, those are the fish that eat people!! I saw them on the discovery channel!" I started dying laughing and just agreed, yes buddy, those are the fish that eat people!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Anybody work at lfs that have stories about stupid customers?

I wonder if i can make money when people dare me to stick my hand in the p tank?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Some of these things are classics!!


----------



## iceh86 (Mar 14, 2009)

Not piranha related but funny nonetheless:

I was at Petco and was listening to this woman complain that one of the employees sold her a 10gal tank, filter, the whole setup and a few cichlids and a betta all on the same day. She goes on to say how all the fish died after she put them in the water etc etc and I just couldn't help but say "what a moron". No cycle, no nothing...just plop, how does that tap water taste?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

^ not to mention the mix of fish that they sold her.


----------



## iceh86 (Mar 14, 2009)

lo4life said:


> ^ not to mention the mix of fish that they sold her.


that's even beyond the cycling though..


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

a LFS only feeds their two, stuffed into a 40g breeder, 10"+ reds, dead or dying fish


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

This was a good thread, I though I'd bring it back. I think it would get more attention if moved to the lounge though.

Some jackass comes into my room and puts his hand in my tank with my reds, and of course they are scared, but one of them moves with its fast speed, doeesnt bite him and he freaks out. So I'm like what the hell are you doing. Then he says do you have a pencil and starts goin through my things and I asked for what, he picks up a pen, and says I want to drop it in there and watch them attack it. Will they attack this pen?

Me: No, the pen isnt food you dumbass, do you see them eating gravel


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

blbig50 said:


> This was a good thread, I though I'd bring it back. I think it would get more attention if moved to the lounge though.
> 
> Some jackass comes into my room and puts his hand in my tank with my reds, and of course they are scared, but one of them moves with its fast speed, doeesnt bite him and he freaks out. So I'm like what the hell are you doing. Then he says do you have a pencil and starts goin through my things and I asked for what, he picks up a pen, and says I want to drop it in there and watch them attack it. Will they attack this pen?
> 
> Me: No, the pen isnt food you dumbass, do you see them eating gravel


You mean they just don't like pens but pencils are filed with wood and graphite that are yummy and especially good for P's.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I cringe every time I hear people relating tank aggression to hunger.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Read the post by bigtankman about feeding your piranhas mice only.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

read 75% of the posts on this board... lol


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

I was at the LFS the other day and asked if they ever get anything other than redbellies. The woman said they ordered black piranhas but they dont order them anymore, because for some reason they killed each other and only a few lived.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Well i was at big als looking for a bulkhead kit (bulkhead, elbow, strainer...) and they couldnt find one so one of the employes was trying to get one together with the loose parts. It was funny becasue he couldnt get the strainer to fit and didnt know why. I didnt say anything, but the reason it didnt fit was becasue he was trying to attach it to the wrong end, he tried to attach it to the barbed piece for flexible tubing.


----------



## Riff (May 10, 2009)

I bought a couple of tanks off fleabay about a month ago, the fella had upgraded to a 6x2x2 and had an fx5 on it.

When i arrived, i noticed he had taken his filter apart, he told me he was giving it a clean out because it had been running nearly a month, OK i thought and then-

His misses said, your filter bits are done, as she opens the bloody washing machine, and sure enough there are all the sponges and a couple of bags with the rest of the media I stood opened mouthed, then just pi..ed myself

When id stopped laughing he told me, he had done this on all his media for the last 3 odd years, its ok if you just do a rinse and spin cycle.

I though this was funny but i suppose you had to be there .


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

^^^ thats pretty sweet I'll have to try that LOL....

I guess when I have company over and they ask me how do i clean my tanks without them biting me. I say easy I jus clean the tank and then they give you the lost look haha...


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Riff said:


> I bought a couple of tanks off fleabay about a month ago, the fella had upgraded to a 6x2x2 and had an fx5 on it.
> 
> When i arrived, i noticed he had taken his filter apart, he told me he was giving it a clean out because it had been running nearly a month, OK i thought and then-
> 
> ...


Fleabay just a funny name for ebay?


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Yeah these are all classic scenarios with the hobby. But all out of ignorance and misinformation.

I think if one thing I think is absurd is that TL (Total Length) fish measurement does not include to the chin. Yet it includes the finnage. Pretty stupid to me but so is alot of science IMHO.


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

A guy at my LFS was convinced there were only 2 types of piranha's, red and black. He thought the sanchezi he had was a hybrid of the 2


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

irishfan 689 said:


> A guy at my LFS was convinced there were only 2 types of piranha's, red and black. He thought the sanchezi he had was a hybrid of the 2


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Pat said:


> Yeah these are all classic scenarios with the hobby. But all out of ignorance and misinformation.
> 
> I think if one thing I think is absurd is that TL (Total Length) fish measurement does not include to the chin. Yet it includes the finnage. Pretty stupid to me but so is alot of science IMHO.


Check out Pat....Trying to bring back the good old days


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ That's all you "old timers" have left to cling too,








" Back in MY DAY a Elong was non exsistant and was called a PIKE Piranha, A piraya was a KING Piranha, and there was none of this rap nonsense, busty geewilickers kids these days"


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

What was funny is a member that tried to say he had an elongatus and brandtii for 10+ years. Unfortunately for him.....a few of us have been around a while and have seen the flow of these fish...and a claim like that wont go unnoticed.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ Funny you should mention that cause I remember a posting that you stated that when someone had posted an 10yr+ fish and all you have to do is go back in threads find the starter when he posted he just took ownership and it was only 3yrs. I will admit GG that post by you was one of my favorites, showed that you could have made the member feel like a mudpie by documented proof of the information, but remained tasteful and classy in your response giving an out and to all who read it a fair warning on false claims. That my friend was a amazing display of exactly what is needed in a information forum and why you wear the pants around here.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Yeah these are all classic scenarios with the hobby. But all out of ignorance and misinformation.
> 
> I think if one thing I think is absurd is that TL (Total Length) fish measurement does not include to the chin. Yet it includes the finnage. Pretty stupid to me but so is alot of science IMHO.


Check out Pat....Trying to bring back the good old days :laugh:
[/quote]

You got that straight mojumbo!
Giddy up!!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> ^^ Funny you should mention that cause I remember a posting that you stated that when someone had posted an 10yr+ fish and all you have to do is go back in threads find the starter when he posted he just took ownership and it was only 3yrs. I will admit GG that post by you was one of my favorites, showed that you could have made the member feel like a mudpie by documented proof of the information, but remained tasteful and classy in your response giving an out and to all who read it a fair warning on false claims. That my friend was a amazing display of exactly what is needed in a information forum and why you wear the pants around here.


so thats how you became a mod. always flattering the high ranking p-fury officals. haha. kidding rnr

yeh i agree GG does handle these situations very well. i really actually admire him the way he typs his responses. he does it with classy, firm, polite and informative in all respects. as an english student i can learn quite a bit from him

anyhow sorry for the slight derail. please continue


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Trigger lover said:


> ^^ Funny you should mention that cause I remember a posting that you stated that when someone had posted an 10yr+ fish and all you have to do is go back in threads find the starter when he posted he just took ownership and it was only 3yrs. I will admit GG that post by you was one of my favorites, showed that you could have made the member feel like a mudpie by documented proof of the information, but remained tasteful and classy in your response giving an out and to all who read it a fair warning on false claims. That my friend was a amazing display of exactly what is needed in a information forum and why you wear the pants around here.


so thats how you became a mod. always flattering the high ranking p-fury officals. haha. kidding rnr

yeh i agree GG does handle these situations very well. i really actually admire him the way he typs his responses. he does it with classy, firm, polite and informative in all respects. as an english student i can learn quite a bit from him

anyhow sorry for the slight derail. please continue
[/quote]

It's his PM's you have to beware of.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Pat said:


> It's his PM's you have to beware of.


I have found that people tend to be more open over PM









I have also realized that when you call someone a douchebag over pm....they are more then willing to share that with eveyone on the forum. I have some amazing pm's I could post...maybe I will one of these days. It would make a great lounge topic


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

a guy at a lfs in a mall nearby refused to sell me a piranha because i didnt plan on feeding him any feeders.... he argued with me that once they get past 6 inches anything you give them just wont be enough and it will die.










I just said believe whatever you want man and left.

Also at the same store they had denticula marked as brandtii



Grosse Gurke said:


> It's his PM's you have to beware of.


I have found that people tend to be more open over PM









I have also realized that when you call someone a douchebag over pm....they are more then willing to share that with eveyone on the forum. I have some amazing pm's I could post...maybe I will one of these days. It would make a great lounge topic :nod:
[/quote]
so do i GG..so do i

anyone remember silence?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Whatever works trigger whatever works
The reason I bring it up was because that was really really STUPID to do, if I all of a sudden start posting I bought Happy off Wonka 6 yrs ago, all you have to do is file back through pics and videos and look at the date where I post" I just got my Elong!!!!!!!". In a forum if you bullshit you are toast sooner or later


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Whatever works trigger whatever works
> The reason I bring it up was because that was really really STUPID to do, if I all of a sudden start posting I bought Happy off Wonka 6 yrs ago, all you have to do is file back through pics and videos and look at the date where I post" I just got my Elong!!!!!!!". In a forum if you bullshit you are toast sooner or later


You would be amazed how often it happens. The statements you are referring too....from that particular member....were so outlandish....it was very hard to not bring him out in the open. Being in this hobby for 11 years is ranking you up with some of the more experienced guys in this hobby....not to mention keeping the same fish for that long.

Did you catch the part where he pm'ed me what he paid for the fish........classic


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

what thread are you guys talkin about? i always enjoy a good laugh...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Whatever works trigger whatever works
> The reason I bring it up was because that was really really STUPID to do, if I all of a sudden start posting I bought Happy off Wonka 6 yrs ago, all you have to do is file back through pics and videos and look at the date where I post" I just got my Elong!!!!!!!". In a forum if you bullshit you are toast sooner or later


You would be amazed how often it happens. The statements you are referring too....from that particular member....were so outlandish....it was very hard to not bring him out in the open. Being in this hobby for 11 years is ranking you up with some of the more experienced guys in this hobby....not to mention keeping the same fish for that long.

Did you catch the part where he pm'ed me what he paid for the fish........classic








[/quote]

Yes I did actually and like I said everything about that thread and the postings of were classic and I guess that's why it sticks out in my mind like it does. Very few threads or post series do I remember off by heart without a reference needed but that one is stuck in my head like yesterdays newspaper!!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

joedizzlempls said:


> what thread are you guys talkin about? i always enjoy a good laugh...


The thread was never posted. Sometimes I (and others) vent our frustration in the staff lounge as apposed to calling someone out in public. That is what RnR is referring too. We had a member that was making some pretty outlandish claims about his experience that were easily caught with a search of the topics he posted. He was a pretty solid member so I didnt want to call him out in public. I pmed him to stop exaggerating his experience in the hobby...or with these particular fish. Then he made some more ridiculous claims in some pm's to me to try and bolster his creditability...and they only served to make him look more foolish. He has since left the site...where I presume he is educating other fish forums with his vast experience with these fish.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

ahhh, i see.... that scenario gets played out quite a bit around here... makes things interesting tho.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Grosse Gurke said:


> what thread are you guys talkin about? i always enjoy a good laugh...


The thread was never posted. Sometimes I (and others) vent our frustration in the staff lounge as apposed to calling someone out in public. That is what RnR is referring too. We had a member that was making some pretty outlandish claims about his experience that were easily caught with a search of the topics he posted. He was a pretty solid member so I didnt want to call him out in public. I pmed him to stop exaggerating his experience in the hobby...or with these particular fish. Then he made some more ridiculous claims in some pm's to me to try and bolster his creditability...and they only served to make him look more foolish. He has since left the site...where I presume he is educating other fish forums with his vast experience with these fish.
[/quote]

Sounds like the teacher's lounge at a highschool :laugh:


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> what thread are you guys talkin about? i always enjoy a good laugh...


The thread was never posted. Sometimes I (and others) vent our frustration in the staff lounge as apposed to calling someone out in public. That is what RnR is referring too. We had a member that was making some pretty outlandish claims about his experience that were easily caught with a search of the topics he posted. He was a pretty solid member so I didnt want to call him out in public. I pmed him to stop exaggerating his experience in the hobby...or with these particular fish. Then he made some more ridiculous claims in some pm's to me to try and bolster his creditability...and they only served to make him look more foolish. He has since left the site...where I presume he is educating other fish forums with his vast experience with these fish.
[/quote]

Yeah I should have been more clear when I stated that, That's why I said in earlier post would have been easy for GG to make him feel about two inches tall but didn't and just used it as an example on cross checking reference and documentation, even if there was a thread the members name was not posted and only one whose handle was used was GG's who was posting it. Sorry bout that guys I should have been more detailed in my description and am still getting used to seeing things that others don't.


----------



## crazy banana (Jan 8, 2009)

I had one asshole tell me to cycle my tank with the piranha....


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

A couple years ago after the newspaper published an article on my piranhas I got phone calls from random people in town wanting some piranhas, asking about piranhas, etc.

I got this one call from a guy who said he had 3 piranhas he wanted to get rid of.
I really wasn't wanting any more at that particular time, but agreed to go see what he had.

I get to the house and this elderly man answers the door and takes me inside.
(The house was disgustingly filthy by the way...)

There in a 20 gallon tank are three 10" pacu.
The water was so friggin' murky you couldn't even see the back of the tank.

After informing him that he doesn't have piranhas but rather has pacu, I asked him why the tank was so dirty.
He told me that he had heard that _"Piranhas like dirty water, because it simulates the waters from which they are native!"_

I'm like: _"Dude, there's a difference between blackwater and nitrate levels ranging in the several hundred ppm!"_

I wanted to take the fish off his hands just to get them outta there, but really didn't want 3 pacu, so I just left.

p.s. While I was there, he was tossing pizza to his pitbull.
The dog's toenails were literally like 3/4" and curling to the side.
The dog was obese and wheezed with each breath.
When I commented on the pizza feeding, guess what the fugger told me.

_"Pizza is all this dog has eaten all his life!"_


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

You should have turned the guy in for animal cruelty. People like that shouldnt care for any living thing.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> You should have turned the guy in for animal cruelty. People like that shouldnt care for any living thing.


Yeah, I shoulda.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Piranha_man said:


> A couple years ago after the newspaper published an article on my piranhas I got phone calls from random people in town wanting some piranhas, asking about piranhas, etc.
> 
> I got this one call from a guy who said he had 3 piranhas he wanted to get rid of.
> I really wasn't wanting any more at that particular time, but agreed to go see what he had.
> ...


wow thats fu^&ed up


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

some guy told me his mate had a oscar, so he went to see it and it was so aggressive it bust the glass trying to get him!!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Damn P-Man, whatd he say when you told him they weren't piranhas. Ignorant old man. Ronzz did you tell him he was full of sh*t?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

blbig50 said:


> Damn P-Man, whatd he say when you told him they weren't piranhas. Ignorant old man. Ronzz did you tell him he was full of sh*t?


He didn't say much about it.

Reflecting on the whole situation makes me wish I'd taken them and housed them correctly for awhile, then found a good home for them.
Also, GG's comment has really caused me to look back and wish that I had done something about it.
I should have gotten those animals out of there.
If ever in a situation like that again, I'll do something about it.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Piranha_man said:


> Damn P-Man, whatd he say when you told him they weren't piranhas. Ignorant old man. Ronzz did you tell him he was full of sh*t?


He didn't say much about it.

Reflecting on the whole situation makes me wish I'd taken them and housed them correctly for awhile, then found a good home for them.
Also, GG's comment has really caused me to look back and wish that I had done something about it.
I should have gotten those animals out of there.
If ever in a situation like that again, I'll do something about it.
[/quote]

Hey man, no one wants to be the dick you know. Now you know for future reference I suppose. I still think it's awesome about the whole newspaper story, which was a big help for my paper and I am still greatful. Did he have filters running on it or anything to care for them?


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

When I first got my P's, the woman there told me to cycle my tank for 24 hours and I would be good.

I was also told to just feed them anything meaty. "Just toss in your leftovers from dinner. Porkchops, hot dogs, burger, whatever, if it's meat they'll eat it." Hence why when I was totally new they didn't eat the kielbasie I threw in. Then I found this site, and thank god I did.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

blbig50 said:


> When I first got my P's, the woman there told me to cycle my tank for 24 hours and I would be good.
> 
> I was also told to just feed them anything meaty. "Just toss in your leftovers from dinner. Porkchops, hot dogs, burger, whatever, if it's meat they'll eat it." Hence why when I was totally new they didn't eat the kielbasie I threw in. *Then I found this site, and thank god I did.*


Yeah, you and lots of people!

This site truly is a godsend for the hobby... I've learned TONS in the years I've been here!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

The other day I talked with a fella at an LFS in the town next to me and he said hotdogs are good for piranhas and should honestly be a part of their staple diet...haha...I politely walked away.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

the_w8 said:


> The other day I talked with a fella at an LFS in the town next to me and he said hotdogs are good for piranhas and should honestly be a part of their staple diet...haha...I politely walked away.


There are too many people who believe this, and pass that info on, and if given to someone ignorat of any better, they use that info, and then they in turn pass it on.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Then you end up with a fish like Nick's "Snack Attack" (which, in all fairness, was NOT his fault...he just saved the fish from somebody else, IIRC).


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

ChilDawg said:


> Then you end up with a fish like Nick's "Snack Attack" (which, in all fairness, was NOT his fault...he just saved the fish from somebody else, IIRC).


I must have missed this, fill me in.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

this hot dog thing is not just a piranha porblem. there are a huge amount of scuba divers who feed the fish hot dogs aswell. loads videos on youtube where people are feeding moray eels and small sharks hot dogs. i dont see why people think its a good idea
ive also heard of some pople having large catfish and feeding them burgers.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I seen my buddy feed his catfish venison...I said f*ck feed it to me I'll eat that. Catfish will pretty much eat anything you put in their faces or at least my freind's catfish ate some stupid rediculous sh*t and I bitched at him for some of the things he's dropped in.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh man I'll never forget it. One time there was some stupid chick at my place and she asked me if my piranhas were POISONOUS.








The stupidest thing anyone ever did to my p's was when my dumb ass cousin tried to feed them fried chicken livers from KFC (I wasn't home at the time). They didn't eat much of it, but I was pretty pissed when I came home & saw that crap in the tank.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I work with a woman that HAD 3, 6" reds, and she thought the biggest one was just a super aggressive piranha, cause it killed the other 2. Her story went down the toilet when I found out they were housed in a 10 gallon. The 3rd one died a week later, and she couldn't understand why. To top it off, I found out she was feeding them hamburger patties.

Some people...........


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

Blue Flame said:


> I work with a woman that HAD 3, 6" reds, and she thought the biggest one was just a super aggressive piranha, cause it killed the other 2. Her story went down the toilet when I found out they were housed in a 10 gallon. The 3rd one died a week later, and she couldn't understand why. To top it off, I found out she was feeding them hamburger patties.
> 
> Some people...........


Lol thats gotta be one of the ridiculous stories I have come across so far. LOL


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Can't say without this site that it couldn't have been me


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

^^haha couldn't agree anymore. I'm glad as hell I found this site eons ago. On a side note.....

Several Years ago my buddy (the one that fed venison to his catfish) had his own bachelor pad @ the time and he had a 55g with 3 7" reds in the tank. We were attempting to throw a surprise shin dig at his place for him and one of his other buds was kinda looming around and gawking at my buds reds. He said that P's were big pussys and that they don't bite real hard. The chump put his hand in the tank and started to swat at the reds. I sure as hell was hoping he'd get a nip from one of them. Well time went on and he was laughing and giggling and he looked up at me and said see they don't bite and as soon as he finished saying that the expression on his face milliseconds later was priceless. His face crunched up and he let out A big yelp and All i could do and say was "f*cking yes" as I was laughing my ass off at him. He ended up getting several stitches out of it and lost a decent chunk of meat on the pad of his thumb. I guess karma bites you in the ass. Don't be swatting at piranhas in the tank. And BTW the guy that got bitten is a tool, so I felt good laughing at him even though it may have been a dickbag move on my half.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Blue Flame said:


> I work with a woman that HAD 3, 6" reds, and she thought the biggest one was just a super aggressive piranha, cause it killed the other 2. Her story went down the toilet when I found out they were housed in a 10 gallon. The 3rd one died a week later, and she couldn't understand why. To top it off, I found out she was feeding them hamburger patties.
> 
> Some people...........










absoulute idiot. amazes me what some people can do

w8 thats a great story. love it when and idiot gets taught a lesson :laugh:


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

the_w8 said:


> ^^haha couldn't agree anymore. I'm glad as hell I found this site eons ago. On a side note.....
> 
> Several Years ago my buddy (the one that fed venison to his catfish) had his own bachelor pad @ the time and he had a 55g with 3 7" reds in the tank. We were attempting to throw a surprise shin dig at his place for him and one of his other buds was kinda looming around and gawking at my buds reds. He said that P's were big pussys and that they don't bite real hard. The chump put his hand in the tank and started to swat at the reds. I sure as hell was hoping he'd get a nip from one of them. Well time went on and he was laughing and giggling and he looked up at me and said see they don't bite and as soon as he finished saying that the expression on his face milliseconds later was priceless. His face crunched up and he let out A big yelp and All i could do and say was "f*cking yes" as I was laughing my ass off at him. He ended up getting several stitches out of it and lost a decent chunk of meat on the pad of his thumb. I guess karma bites you in the ass. Don't be swatting at piranhas in the tank. And BTW the guy that got bitten is a tool, so I felt good laughing at him even though it may have been a dickbag move on my half.


Hahahahahaha awesome! Serves the asshole right!


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

"well my problem is I don't want them to get too big too fast"


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

sean-820 said:


> i still cant believe the amount of ppl that ask what you can keep with Ps. like there isn't a sticky?


 And the peopel that are instantly impressed and amazed you can keep p's.

Any other stupid lfs stories?
[/quote]

don't know what they're called, don't care. you know those suckerfish that clean fish tanks?

when i bought my 6 RBP's there was one of them in the tank with them!! i actually watched the piranha's nipping it periodically before i purchased them.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

mose said:


> don't know what they're called, don't care. you know those suckerfish that clean fish tanks?
> 
> when i bought my 6 RBP's there was one of them in the tank with them!! i actually watched the piranha's nipping it periodically before i purchased them.


Realllllly........?

I mean really.....?

Cmon!

Toooooo easy....

Really?


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

i should mention they had just gotten the piranha's that day. i'd been in and out all week looking for the right fish.

that is if you're wondering how the suckerfish was still alive.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

mose said:


> i should mention they had just gotten the piranha's that day. i'd been in and out all week looking for the right fish.
> 
> that is if you're wondering how the suckerfish was still alive.


Oh........... thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

If I got a $1 every time someone asked me "Will they bite my finger if I put it in tank?" I could own well.....just about anything.

*LFS once told me that it is impossible to have a planted tank with Ps

*Had a buddy that only fed his P raw steak. (Before P-fury was in my life, lol)

*Sad part is before joining P-Fury I would've believed a lot of these comments myself. Thanks P-Fury Community!!!


----------



## ismheg (Oct 2, 2009)

ask my LFS about piranahs:

"piranhas are the most delicate fish you can keep"

i ask what kind of piranahs they will be getting later on

"the yellow one, the gold one, and maybe the silver one, the one that bites ppl"


----------

